# SUPERVISORY HORTICULTURIST -U.S. National Arboretum in Washington, D.C.



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 12, 2005)

SUPERVISORY HORTICULTURIST, The Gardens Unit of the Agricultural
Research Service's U.S. National Arboretum in Washington, D.C. is
seeking a permanent, full-time Supervisory Horticulturist,
GS-0437-11/12, to supervise staff involved in collections and grounds
management and to develop and manage the Introduction Garden which
features new ornamental plants and U.S. National Arboretum plant
introductions. The Supervisory Horticulturist will also collect,
evaluate, and promote new ornamental plants from around the world in
managing the Elite Plant program at the U.S. National Arboretum. Salary
range is $52,468-$81,747 per year. 
Applicants must be a U.S. citizen and have qualifying education and experience which provided: 
1) Ability to develop and maintain gardens consisting of woody and herbaceous plant
material for maximum aesthetic, scientific, and educational benefit.
2) Ability to manage a plant evaluation and introduction program. 
3) Knowledge of supervision and leadership principles and practices related
to scheduling, coordinating, motivating, and evaluating a staff. 
4) Ability to build coalitions and alliances to accomplish work efficiently
and effectively. 
5) Ability to write for such purposes as developing
interpretive materials, workshop and other educational presentations, as
well as a range of supervisory documents, such as position descriptions,
performance standards and evaluations, proposals and justifications. 

For complete application information and instructions, you must request a
copy of vacancy announcement ARS-X5E-0149 by calling 301-504-1351, or by visiting www.ars.usda.gov/careers. Applications must be postmarked by
May 23, 2005. USDA is an Equal Opportunity Provider and Employer.


----------

